# Lion can not map network drive on os 9.1



## BigNoter (Mar 8, 2012)

I have all file shearing set and ready to go on my 8100/80 PPC Mac OS 9.1, and I can ping it from my MacBook Pro Mac OS X 10.7.3, but I can not map any drive through "Connect to Server..." command!

Any solution, please.

TIA


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Two things:


Mapping drives is DOS/Windows parlance for handling network volumes. It refers to the practice of assigning a DOS drive letter to a volume's network address. MacOS 9 never used drive letters. MacOS X and other Unix and UNIX-like operating systems have no concept of drive letters. They have a unified file system.
To your major problem. AppleTalk is probably the only network protocol you have enabled to share volumes. Earlier versions of MacOS X were able to access volumes via AppleTalk, but Lion cannot.

The simplest thing is to locate a copy of MacOS 9 FTP server software. Place the files that you want to share within the file structure of the FTP server.*

*Nothing in this post implies that finding MacOS 9 server software will be easy.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 9, 2012)

I second the idea of using ftp server for sharing:
http://www.stairways.com/main/netpresenz


----------



## BigNoter (Mar 11, 2012)

Thnx MisterMe & gsahli

I installed NetPresenz, but when I transfer a file (from OS X 10.7.3 to OS 9.1 in both modes Binary & ASCII - through Firefox using FireFTP plugin) the OS 9.1 receive it as a generic file and cannot be recognized!

Any suggestions.


TIA


----------



## gsahli (Mar 11, 2012)

What type of file is it? Is there an app on OS 9 that will use/open the file?

Have you read about meta data and resource forks and file types, etc? These are slowly evolving in OS X.


----------



## BigNoter (Mar 11, 2012)

Almost all kind of files (text and application), the only one that I noticed was a PDF file that been copied right!

Do I have to read about them! I used to know about them 20 years ago, but not any more (after I switched to windows environment)


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 11, 2012)

BigNoter said:


> Thnx MisterMe & gsahli
> 
> I installed NetPresenz, but when I transfer a file (from OS X 10.7.3 to OS 9.1 in both modes Binary & ASCII - through Firefox using FireFTP plugin) the OS 9.1 receive it as a generic file and cannot be recognized!
> 
> ...


Here is the deal, *gsahli* is correct about resource and data forks. There is something else--CREATOR and TYPE codes. MacOS 9 and earlier versions the classic Mac OS associate files with their default applications using the CREATOR code. The OS uses the TYPE code to tell the application the filetype of a particular file. The CREATOR/TYPE code metadata reside in the resource fork of each file.

Classic Mac OS users learned to append extensions to the file name if they intended to share a file with DOS/Windows users. Without seeing your PDF file, I can state with absolute confidence that your PDF files have the .pdf extension. This is why MacOS X recognizes them as PDF files. 

On one level, CREATOR/TYPE codes were an essential feature of the Classic MacOS. On another level, it was strictly a convenience feature. The scheme virtually eliminated the need for Mac users to concern themselves with filenames.

In order for MacOS X to associate files with default applications, you need to add appropriate extensions to your filenames. If you have a small number of files that don't have extensions in their names, then you may manually add the appropriate extension. If you have a lot of such files, then you need a renaming utility. The utility must have the ability to add the appropriate extension for a particular TYPE code.

The best rename utility is *A Better Finder Rename*. It can rename files based on metadata. However, I don't know whether or not it is able to map the TYPE code into the appropriate extension. This is a veteran utility that was available for MacOS 9. If you can't find the MacOS 9 version, then you may need to add the extension on the MacOS X side.


----------



## BigNoter (Mar 12, 2012)

But why when burning the same files on CD by OS X 10.7.3, and insert the CD into OS 9.1 it recognize them with no problem? (specially an installer file that has in OS X 10.7.3 Info - "Kind: Application (Classic)" and "Name & Extension:" no extension only name, and the "Hide extension" option is grayed out!)


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 12, 2012)

Earlier versions of MacOS X fully support CREATOR/TYPE codes. They use this metadata as part of a sophisticated scheme to establish the relationship between files and applications. Many MacOS X applications continue to support CREATOR/TYPE codes. This would appear to be the case with the applications that created your files.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't have Lion, so I can't test this out...
I think that if you copy folders using FTP, you will get the metadata (file type, creator, etc) copied along, because each folder in OS X has a hidden .DS_STORE file that contains the info for every file within.
Can you try that?


----------



## BigNoter (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually thats what I did! I copied folders (it did copy .DS_STORE and unhide it) and individual files, with same result.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, thanks for trying.
I think your last resort is a software solution like misterme said. The two OSs use different file/creator systems, and you need some way to bridge that.


----------



## BigNoter (Mar 13, 2012)

That what I got from "PublicSpace.Net Macintosh Support" the owners of "ABFR":



> This is likely due to differences in "legacy" operating systems for the Mac versus the OS X series of operating systems.  As you probably know, Apple's OS X series of operating systems were based on a BSD core; previous versions were not.  This is likely the root of your problem.
> 
> My best advice is to involve yourself with community forums (the legacy OS 9 forums at apple.com, if still available, should help).


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 13, 2012)

BigNoter said:


> That what I got from "PublicSpace.Net Macintosh Support" the owners of "ABFR":


That MacOS X is based on BSD is obviously true, but has little to do with the presence or absence of CREATOR/TYPE codes.* The fact is that they still exist in Lion. With MacOS X 10 through MacOS X 10.4, they were very important. IIRC, Apple de-prioritized them in Leopard but they are still there.

*Beginning with Leopard, MacOS X has been based on the Single UNIX Specification which combines BSD, System V, and AIX.


----------

